# [SOLVED] Flight Simulator X (Sounds Issues)



## Foley89 (Nov 5, 2012)

Been having problems with the sound for FSX for a while. The first time I just purchased a new copy of FSX but it's done it again today with the new one.

If I don't contact ATC or Ground the sound is fine but if I do contact them then, the sound messes up. The volume of the talking goes up and when it's done the sound of the aircraft or any thing really just goes.

How can I fix this?


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

Here's what i think you should try:

Under the "Options/Settings/Sound Menu check the "Windows Sound Device Voice" and change "Default Voice Device" to "Speakers (High Definition Audio Device".

Good Luck


----------



## Foley89 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Flight Simulator X (Sounds Issues)*



TeenScripts said:


> Here's what i think you should try:
> 
> Under the "Options/Settings/Sound Menu check the "Windows Sound Device Voice" and change "Default Voice Device" to "Speakers (High Definition Audio Device".
> 
> Good Luck


Genius, worked a treat, thank you!


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

You are very Welcome!

Please mark this post as Solved by doing so:


----------

